# Регулировка рычагов баяна Юпитер



## sergius-sergius (5 Дек 2016)

Уважаемые коллеги! 
Вопрос такой. Поменял поролон на фетр в правой клавиатуре. Теперь некоторые клапаны не кроют. И придётся заодно выравнивать клавиатуру. Может кто-нибудь даст советы как лучше это сделать?


----------



## glory (5 Дек 2016)

Хитрость регулировки правой клавиатуры " Юпитера" - совмещение трёх точек: клапан ломанной деки, клапан прямой, высота клавиши над грифом.
Некоторые регулируют по рядам, так лучше доступ.  Сначала самый глубокий,  первый. Но можно кремповать и все три сразу. Весь смысл регулировки - подгибать дюралевые рычаги добиваясь желаемого по трём точкам.
Очень помогает на первоначальном этапе фонарик, которым можно контролировать прижим по плоскости клапанов
Порядок работы такой.
1. Собираются клавиатуру без вспомогательных и без крышки ломанной деки. Гребенка клавиатуры стоит
2. Кремпуем контролируя прижим фонариком
3. Ставим крышку ломанной, все резонаторы и собираем с мехом на винтах. Т.е.  баян герметизирован, но правая ещё не собрана.
4. Дальше кремпуем на звук с таким порядком. В первую очередь добиваемся чтобы крыла ломанная. ( прижав большим пальцем (отверткой) рычаг в районе склепки другой рукой слегка оттягиваем рычаг прямой вверх). Затем чтобы крыли и ломанная и прямая. Ну и, конечно, не забываем о высоте кнопки над грифом и чтобы не затирала..
Ещё совет. Неплохо видно какой из двух клапанов недокрывает, если кнопку слегка  горизонтально покачать над грифом. Слабый (приподнятый) клапан будет смещаться. А они должны "прилипать" оба..
С поролоном чуть проще. Там можно контролировать ещё и по "вминаемости"..
В общем где-то так..


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2016)

*glory*,
Вячеслав, ну невозможно это все сделать дилетанту... Ну не надо "Юпитер" потрошить дилетантам... Дороже выйдет... ИМХО


----------



## sergius-sergius (5 Дек 2016)

*glory,
*спасибо за подробное руководство!
Буду воплощать.

*vev,*
Вы правы. Но я попробую. Не получится - продам за дёшево остатки =)


----------



## avm (17 Дек 2016)

Если при разборке перепутаны местами клапана и пружины гнуть прийдется долго и нудно. Регулировать рычаги на ломанной деке без приспособ-"помогалок" вообще проблематично... "Юпитер" не тот инструмент, на котором надо тренироваться))
Естественно, все моё глубокое ИМХО


----------



## glory (17 Дек 2016)

Ну, клапана - вопрос, человек же поролон на фетр поменял, наверное знал что делал (и как.. )... А вот пружинки да, путать не стоит...
И что это за приспособы-помогалки, если не жалко поделитесь, оочень интересно...


----------



## avm (17 Дек 2016)

Да какой уж тут секрет. Их по разному называют, кто "выручайки", приспособы и т.п.
Кстати помимо регулировки рычагов, надо ещё правильно "колпак" поставить, да и шторки на лапки регистров то-же не зная как муторное дело...


----------



## glory (17 Дек 2016)

Кремповками они называются... А с "колпаком" -(я думаю- крышка клапанов ломанной деки?) что не так? Шторки тоже вызывают сомнение, но уже молчу...


----------



## ze_go (17 Дек 2016)

где-то я уже это видел)) особенно нижний ключик))


----------



## ze_go (17 Дек 2016)

avm (17.12.2016, 21:49) писал:


> Если при разборке перепутаны местами клапана


а, простите, зачем их менять?


----------



## avm (17 Дек 2016)

ze_go писал:


> avm (17.12.2016, 21:49) писал:Если при разборке перепутаны местами клапанаа, простите, зачем их менять?


Имел в виду рычаги, на которых установлены клапана.


----------



## avm (17 Дек 2016)

glory писал:


> Кремповками они называются... А с "колпаком" -(я думаю- крышка клапанов ломанной деки?) что не так? Шторки тоже вызывают сомнение, но уже молчу..


Да собственно все так, шторки то же не вызывают сомнение))


----------

